# Aquatic plant jewelry



## niko

Just trimmed a bunch of plants? Make something beautiful!



















I'm wearing one as we speak...

--Nikolay


----------



## Tex Gal

LOL! So cute. Please submit a full body px with you wearing the jewelry. No nudity please!


----------



## niko

Tangerine speedo ok?






--Nikolay


----------



## digital_gods

Reminds me of the pet cactus.


----------



## fishyjoe24

quick call inventers tec, and get those in mass production.


----------



## TAB

there use to be a neck tie that was a fish bowl...


----------



## Ekrindul

TAB said:


> there use to be a neck tie that was a fish bowl...


That sounds like the title of a childrens' book.


----------



## digital_gods

TAB said:


> there use to be a neck tie that was a fish bowl...


That sounds like something Flavor Flav would wear. There was the toilet fish tank.


----------



## TAB

digital_gods said:


> That sounds like something Flavor Flav would wear. There was the toilet fish tank.


Ok funny story time...

I was doing a massive remodel for a client 480k project, high end kitchen, bath, new master suite, 12'x4'x3' reef, and a bunch of other stuff. The guy was a real fish guy, I mean big time. His wife came up with this great idea to buy one of those toilets and install it as a gag. while he was at work, we replaced the high end toilet with one of those, thru some feeders in it. So here we have this 100k master bath with one of those toilets in it. I've got pics of it some where, I'll have to look for them.

Every one was cracking up for several mins when he came home. It stayed there with the fish in it for about 2 months, when it was replaced with the actually toilet that was speced.

Good times, good times.

The guy died of a heart attack a year later


----------



## digital_gods

That is a shame. Who ended up the the toilet after the project?


----------



## JustLikeAPill

fishyjoe24 said:


> quick call inventers tec, and get those in mass production.


You can buy one here.

http://www.etsy.com/shop/colleenjordan

Kind of expensive but I guess 3D printer's ain't cheap.


----------



## TAB

digital_gods said:


> That is a shame. Who ended up the the toilet after the project?


I really don't know, I took it out the last day of the project and put it in thier garage.

The only reason why I even found out he had passed on was from a realitor that called me up with some questions about the remodel. I guess it was really out of the blue and the assets needed to be liquidated quick.


----------



## niko

Well, here's a dose of reality for these cool live plant jewelry makers: Plants hate to have the light source moved all over. I guess some movement is ok. But definitely not what you will be exposing the plant to while taking a walk.

So my idea of having a line of emersed HC bracelets and rings is gone. So is the Glossostigma jacket for the Spring 2011 collection.

But.. things like that would make for a cool photoshoot.

--Nikolay


----------



## niko

Hmmm.. I think that if you have not being exposed to this image you should. But only in this thread and quickly forget it.

Who knows what you may decide to wear after seeing this "Hairgrass jacket" I have on:

http://www.deepforestaquatics.com/pix/koki/greenman.jpg

Wow, this image is from about 2003. Time flies.

--Nikolay


----------



## niko

If you thought the last post was a bit wacky check out this site:

http://artcar.blogspot.com

I apologize for the offtopic. After all the thread was conceived with good intentions. I guess it went down the drain (toilet rather) at some point anyway

--Nikolay


----------



## digital_gods

Sorry, I have a way with my toilet humor. Those art cars are cool. One day I'll have time to make an art car. Back on the subject of fish, have you seen the fish tank car? http://damncoolpics.blogspot.com/2010/03/car-turned-into-fish-tank-aquarium.html


----------



## niko

Such a beautiful fish tank... car! I just made one of my own, right here in my garage too! Since we are all frozen in again I'm not going to use the car for now so...

I was refering to Tab's fish tank toilet when I said this thread went down at some point. I just ordered the same design. I'll have everybody come over and aquasape it...

--Nikolay


----------



## fishyjoe24

well at least the car was a chevy, I wonder how much the lambo model fish tank would cost?


----------

